# Criss cross scarf



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Criss cross scarf - created by me. If any one wants a pattern, please pm me and I will email you


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

nice I have two of these i have knitted a red and a cobalt. love them


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

That's lovely and I bet it looks even better on.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I really like it. I'll PM you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## JennyS (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Saroj, hi from New Zealand. I would love to make this scarf if you could email the pattern. It would be lovely in a varigated yarn 
Cheers Jenny


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I love it! I would like the pattern too. Thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice work. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I do love this scarf and I would love this pattern!!
Molly


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Saroj said:


> Criss cross scarf - created by me. If any one wants a pattern, please pm me and I will email you


What a beautiful and unusual scarf! I would love the pattern--thanks!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've seen similar scarves with the woven center but yours is very nice!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I love your scarf. So different and eye-catching.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Very clever. please can I have the pattern.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

criss cross scarf pattern pdf file attached. 

Thanks to KP member Daksha for converting my file and sending the attachment. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you Saroj


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love your scarf!


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful, just wish I knew how to knit. Only crochet for now....Someday when I can retire from this job I will learn


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

ALdaisy said:


> Beautiful, just wish I knew how to knit. Only crochet for now....Someday when I can retire from this job I will learn


some day I will transfer this pattern to crochet.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful scarf


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Love it, I'll PM you too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I've just downloaded it, Thank you.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

It's just beautiful. Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty and so different.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

How beautiful and clever of you would appreciate the pattern and
my email is [email protected]
Many thanks


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> How beautiful and clever of you would appreciate the pattern and
> my email is [email protected]
> Many thanks


You shouldn't post your email address on an open forum, it isn't safe and if you look further up the posts, you will see a PDF download for the pattern.


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for your gift, Saroj. It is a beautiful item and a generous gift that will be much loved and appreciated. I will mention your kindness every time I give this knitted item as a gift to someone I know.


----------



## Gundie (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love the pattern, many thanks


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou will remember to next time


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Thankyou will remember to next time


You are welcome and if it has been less than an hour since posting, you can edit it and remove your email address or you can ask admin to do it if it has been more than an hour.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely scarf. I too would love to knit this.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful scarf,and different. I would love to have the pattern,and try it. Thank you.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful scarf pattern. I love it, and hope to make it soon.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern Saroj . Your scarf is lovely . I am looking forward to making it.


----------



## Idoknit (Apr 13, 2013)

Great scarf. I would love to make this for a gift. Would you please share your pattern with me. Thank you so very much for your creativity.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello Saroj:

I just PMd you for the pattern but I wanted to comment on how great your scarf looks. I can't wait to try to make one.

Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Saroj,
You should do a workshop on this scarf. I love it so I am going to pm you.
Thanks...Fran


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I want that pattern, but how do I PM you? And what is PM? Forgive me, but I'm an old, computer illiterate nincompoop in this modern world. On the bright side, I can spell, make change, and write a complete sentence without the help of a computer or spell check.
Bama


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Very nice - how in the world is this weave done in advance.

I love KP and all that I can learn here! Just picked up the download PDF - thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is lovely. How creative of you!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Sort of a cowl scarf combo... best of both. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

wow very nice...id love to try it also ..so will pm you also as i am sure your going to get a lot of them..can not wait to see more of your lovely work...thanks for sharing..


----------



## Ohpeachi (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! Would love the pattern- how do I pm?


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing and for posting the picture. It was very generous of you to share the pattern. God Bless.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice and different. I will PM you.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very nice - how in the world is this weave done in advance.
> 
> I love KP and all that I can learn here! Just picked up the download PDF - thanks!


Where is the PDF? I didn't see it posted here.

Thanks.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very clever!


----------



## gaylehhs (Jan 29, 2011)

Could you please email this pattern to me..I LUV it! Email me at

[email protected]


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Intriguing. Thanks for the pattern. I was trying to work it out but stopped when brain fade set in. What else have you designed? They are bound to be fascinating


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Saroj said:


> criss cross scarf pattern pdf file attached.
> 
> Thanks to KP member Daksha for converting my file and sending the attachment.
> 
> Happy knitting!


Thank you very much for providing the pattern in PDF format. It is lovely and you are very kind to share it with all of us on KP. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

That is the most unusual scarf. Please email me the pattern. Thanks


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

I would love to make this scarf for my daughter, but I don't understand PM...how can I send you my email address?


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

nice scarf! loved the afghan class with you! now almost finished with #2!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

maxine040 said:


> I would love to make this scarf for my daughter, but I don't understand PM...how can I send you my email address?[/quote
> 
> Read earlier post. There is a PDF download. No need for PMs.
> 
> PS. A PM is a private message.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely scarf! Nicely done.


----------



## Ms.B (Jan 14, 2013)

I am sorry, I didn't find a PDF of this pattern.


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes Please. Beautiful


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

gaylehhs said:


> Could you please email this pattern to me..I LUV it! Email me at
> 
> [email protected]


Don't put your email address on the public forum.


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

What a wonderful scarf! I would love to have the pattern. I am a machine knitter. Do any of you MKers think this could be adapted?


----------



## KnitByVi (Oct 30, 2012)

I would love the pattern too. My e mail is [email protected]


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I only use an I-pad don't have or cannt find pdf


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Really pretty. Will make some nice gifts. I will PM you now. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Saroj! Love your scarf. Thank you very much for the pattern. I love making scarves. Have a great day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

This is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the download it worked great on my tablet. Love your scarf.


----------



## Treva (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love the pattern!


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Ms. B. The pdf is on page 2 for you to download. nitehaek


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I would love the pattern, e.mail is [email protected] Thanks so much


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here--
*As Saroj has agreed to teach a workshop with this scarf and include a download of the pattern, she will not be sending them out individually.

the workshop (free) will be held on July 24*

I will open it on the 23 and *will come here and let you all know where to go. It is not open until the 23. For those interested, the pattern will be available there*

This is her design and she is quite happy to share it with you all. It is just easier to post it in one place and give instructions for those who might need help.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful Scarf. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Beryl Stoyle, please do not include your e-mail address on the site...it can be dangerous...Go to the top of the page and post to the PM site..
Blessing....


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

forgot to say..PM stands for private message.
more Blessings


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it's a beautiful scarf, I can't wait to make a start.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Thankyou but cannot find PM site perhaps because this is an IPad
I will have to contact my granddaughter to do it for me
The trouble is I have already paid £3.10 for the download of this shawl
so need not have put my details on
I have noticed there were two other ladies today did the same as me
so hope they get the message


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

I know it stands for private message but how do I delete all the old
messages please?


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

hope this is what you mean by pm. i would love a copy of the pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful! I sent you a pm.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

Beryl Stoyle said:


> Thankyou but cannot find PM site perhaps because this is an IPad
> I will have to contact my granddaughter to do it for me
> The trouble is I have already paid £3.10 for the download of this shawl
> so need not have put my details on
> ...


----------



## Knit Nat (May 24, 2012)

Love the scarf, would you please e-mail me a copy.
Thanking you in advance
Natalie from Scituate, Mass I'm Knit Nat here on Knitting Paradise.

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please read my post on the previous page. *We are holding a workshop instead of sending out pm's (personal messages). the information about it is there*\.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Many thanks I found it and have sent message to admin I hope
from now on I will pay more attention as I tend to be careless. at times
good job you ladies are there to watch out for us I am so
grateful
Thanks again x


----------



## sinead (Apr 23, 2012)

I,m adding to your numerous requests - please e-mail me the pattern!
Sinead


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Saroj said:


> criss cross scarf pattern pdf file attached.
> 
> Thanks to KP member Daksha for converting my file and sending the attachment.
> 
> Happy knitting!


Thank you, Both :thumbup:


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you...I found the PDF. I'm very anxious to start it.
Maxine040


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a beautiful scarf. I saw on a knit and crochet TV program how it was done. Neat method.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Please can you tell me the procedure to obtain this pattern as I try
PDF but can't find how to purchase it
thanks


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Go to page two of this topic and download the file. It is in PDF profile. PDF only means you can read it without changes.


----------



## Beryl Stoyle (Feb 6, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd love it too, but so many are asking for it, it may be easier for you to put it up on the pattern section of the forum and then post a notice to say it's there for anyone to access.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your scarf is lovely, Saroj. Thanks you for your generosity in sharing the pattern which I have downloaded!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please read my previous posts. Saroj is going to teach it on a workshop In July -- there won't be any sent by pm.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

that is awesome!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern with all of us! It is now on my have to do list!


----------



## MaryJaneB (Jun 7, 2013)

I think the scarf is very pretty and unusual. i would appreciate the pattern also. Thank you.

email: [email protected]


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you Saroj. I've now downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Youlanda (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very unique scarf. I'll be sending you a PM


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

It's lovely! And different! I, too, would like to get the pattern. How do I go about that? I'm fairly new to this website and not sure how things are done. Please let me know. Thanks ever so much. Dorothy


----------



## Youlanda (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. This is amazing. So beautiful!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very fashionable! I would like to try it.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

dpicanco said:


> It's lovely! And different! I, too, would like to get the pattern. How do I go about that? I'm fairly new to this website and not sure how things are done. Please let me know. Thanks ever so much. Dorothy


pattern is posted on page 2. you can download.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

designer 1234 has listed me on the workshops to teach. Please hold all your questions until July 24 and I will be happy to answer any questions at that time.

The pattern is listed on page 2. 

Happy knitting!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I have never seen this one before. My PM is on its way.

No PM. Have downloaded. Thank you for a very readable pattern.


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

I LOVE THIS SCARF. Would love to have the pattern. thanks for offering


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Is anyone else frustrated that no one is reading the previous posts? I am so frustrated that I am 'unwatching'.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the pattrn. Can't wait to make one (or 2 or 3 etc.


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

wow neat design yes I too would the pattern thanks so much for sharing lynn


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Pattern is posted on page 2. Pl feel free to download and have fun knitting


----------



## carolknits2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Very nice - how in the world is this weave done in advance.
> 
> I love KP and all that I can learn here! Just picked up the download PDF - thanks!


my thinking how do you put it on and off?.. I will be making one very sson


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

carolknits2013 said:


> my thinking how do you put it on and off?.. I will be making one very sson


Join the workshop when it opens.


----------



## carolknits2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

Saroj said:


> criss cross scarf pattern pdf file attached.
> 
> Thanks to KP member Daksha for converting my file and sending the attachment.
> 
> Happy knitting!


I just did a longer scarf with braiding every 6-7inches but it was done with i-cord for braiding do you think that would work with this one? I think I will try


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

carolknits2013 said:


> I just did a longer scarf with braiding every 6-7inches but it was done with i-cord for braiding do you think that would work with this one? I think I will try


I cord is done on three stitches. I think that should look nice too. will have to try that. send me the picture and I will see how I can modify and make a new pattern from that


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

when you finish, you will figure it out how to on and off


----------



## Gurt (Feb 26, 2012)

Saroj - yes I would love a copy of this pattern. Thank you. Janis.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176876-2.html

Pattern is on page 2. Click the link and look for the download


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

Add me to the list of admirers--would love to try it. Maybe I'd get it done for a Christmas present.


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

Add me to the list of admirers--would love to try it. Maybe I'd get it done for a Christmas present.


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

interesting would love the pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

BamaBelle said:


> I want that pattern, but how do I PM you? And what is PM? Forgive me, but I'm an old, computer illiterate nincompoop in this modern world. On the bright side, I can spell, make change, and write a complete sentence without the help of a computer or spell check.
> Bama


LOL (laughing out loud), Bama, you are so right. We take it for granted that everyone knows exactly what we're talking about when we give a message. I too, belong to the pen and paper generation, and still many times prefer it to the computer.

However, just so you should know for the future, PM means "Private Message". To send a PM:

1. go to the message of the person who you want to send a PM (Private Message) to.

2. On the left side is her name and other information, for example, with yours, the top line reads "BamaBelle", to send a PM to you, I will click on your name.

3. So, click on her name and a new screen will open. This screen will tell you about this person, or at least how much information this person wants us to know about her.

4. A few lines down you will see the "PM" in bold - click on it and a new page will open. This is where you write your message to that person and it will be her only that will see the message. This is also where you can send her your home e-mail address safely so something like this scarf pattern can be sent directly to your home computer.Once done, 'send' the message

5. You will then get a message on your home computer with the pattern (as in this case). 
Not all PM require sending an e-mail address, some just require an answer, so if you are expecting a PM, look at the top of each yellow page, once you have received a PM, you will see the words "Private Message" highlighted.
Click on the highlighted words and you will see what message has been sent to you.

Bama, I am going to send you a PM, so look for the highlighted words at the top of the page and click on it.

Hope this helps both you and many others who are new, it too me a while before I too understood. I ended up by guessing and in this case, I guessed right.

Good luck Bama,
Tove


----------



## carolknits2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

Saroj said:


> I cord is done on three stitches. I think that should look nice too. will have to try that. send me the picture and I will see how I can modify and make a new pattern from that


the one I did was done on 6 stitches so seven should work also I would think thanks for the input that is whats great about this forum


----------



## carolknits2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

carolknits2013 said:


> my thinking how do you put it on and off?.. I will be making one very sson


so you wear it like a cowl? is that right?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

carolknits2013 said:


> so you wear it like a cowl? is that right?


yes!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Tove said:


> LOL (laughing out loud), Bama, you are so right. We take it for granted that everyone knows exactly what we're talking about when we give a message. I too, belong to the pen and paper generation, and still many times prefer it to the computer.
> 
> However, just so you should know for the future, PM means "Private Message". To send a PM:
> 
> ...


you don't need to pm me anymore. click on the link and go to the 4th post on that page and see the pattern and download in blue. click on the blue and you will have the pattern. you can send it to your printer and you will have a printed copy. good luck. we will be happy to guide you.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176876-2.html

Pattern is on page 2. Click the link and look for the download


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lovely scarf.


----------



## smurfie66 (Jun 14, 2013)

hi, would love to have this pattern...it really is awesome...well done  :thumbup:


----------



## carolknits2013 (Dec 26, 2012)

Saroj said:


> yes!


thank you I guess I kept asking the question wrong and no one knew what I was trying to say. Silly me I love the scarf and see numerous possibilities


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176876-2.html

Pattern is on page 2. Click the link and look for the 4th post on the page with the link download


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

I would be pleased to have the pattern, it would help our local fairs
Also a challenge to work with. Frankly it's a very good, practical, luxury item


----------



## MaryJaneB (Jun 7, 2013)

I asked for the pattern to the scarf. I see someone said they would send the PM. What is the PM> I am new on here and would appreciate knowing what to do to receive the pattern. Thank you for any reply.http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-5-1.html


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your Criss Cross Scarf is absolutely beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing your pattern!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Mary JaneB, go back to Saroj's post on page 9, second from the bottom. There you will see a direct link to her pattern.

If you want to read what a PM is, go back also to page 9 to my post where it describes what a post is and how to use it.
Good luck


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

k1p1s1psso said:


> I would be pleased to have the pattern, it would help our local fairs
> Also a challenge to work with. Frankly it's a very good, practical, luxury item


just read the previous posts but here it is again

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176876-2.html

Pattern is on page 2. Click the link and look for the 4th post on the page with the link download


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

I see that others are more adept with IT than I am, I would love to find the pattern, pay for it, but where is it?


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

k1p1s1psso said:


> I see that others are more adept with IT than I am, I would love to find the pattern, pay for it, but where is it?


Click on the link and see the 4th post on this page click on the download

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176876-2.html


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Saroj said:


> Criss cross scarf - created by me. If any one wants a pattern, please pm me and I will email you


Wow, very clever.......thanks for sharing.


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope you've not forgot me as I want this pattern.
Bama


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

BamaBelle said:


> I hope you've not forgot me as I want this pattern.
> Bama


You need to read previous posts as it has been stated many times that on page 2 there is a pdf download and there will not be any PMs or email sending and that there will be a workshop on this scarf.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

Got it, and I thank you.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern but how do I pm..Thanks


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you! I look forward to knitting this!


Saroj said:


> criss cross scarf pattern pdf file attached.
> 
> Thanks to KP member Daksha for converting my file and sending the attachment.
> 
> Happy knitting!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

carriemae said:


> I would love to have the pattern but how do I pm..Thanks


Read ALL previous posts.


----------



## Yaya1939 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi sarod. I have downloaded your pattern and cannot wait to start on it! It is very clever. Yay a


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Saroj,
Started the scarf the other day. Works up very fast. Thank-you for sharing the pattern. I will post a picture when I am done.

Fran


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Saroj,
Do you have approx. measurements for the scarf. Not sure how it should fit.
Thanks...Fran


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Saroj,
Do you have approx. measurements for the scarf. Not sure how it should fit.
Thanks...Fran


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry for double message. Just getting used to iPad.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of my scarf. Did not come out like Saroj's. I don't think my strips were long enough. 

Fran


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks pretty good though. :thumbup:


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> Here is a picture of my scarf. Did not come out like Saroj's. I don't think my strips were long enough.
> 
> Fran


Don't worry about it. Very, very pretty!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ty


----------



## phyllisa (Mar 31, 2013)

Absolutely love your scarf and would really love the pattern! Thanx!!!


----------



## Knitting best (May 31, 2013)

Please send pattern for Criss Cross scarf to [email protected]

Thank you

Pat from PA


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Knitting best said:


> Please send pattern for Criss Cross scarf to [email protected]
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Pat from PA


There is a download for the pattern available on Page 2 of this post under Saroj's message. Hope you find it and good luck.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful scarf!


----------



## Knitting best (May 31, 2013)

Found the pattern. Thanks


----------



## phyllisa (Mar 31, 2013)

Does the person exist who can convert the knitted pattern for this criss cross scarf into a crocheted version?!
Phyllis A.


----------



## judib630 (Dec 27, 2012)

Scarf is Beautiful, I have sent you PM for the Pattern. Thank You So Much!


----------



## Muzzle (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi I just love this criss cross scarf , where can I get the pattern please, I would be very grateful if you can help me thanks . kaye


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Muzzle said:


> Hi I just love this criss cross scarf , where can I get the pattern please, I would be very grateful if you can help me thanks . kaye


click on the download on page 2 to get the pattern or the link below

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/12/1371072669769-criss_cross_scarf__pdf_file.pdf


----------



## Muzzle (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks I have it


----------



## countrydi (Jul 4, 2013)

could i have a copy of your pattern please love it , want to do it for my daughters and myself ty


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

PM


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I would like to have a copy of your Criss Cross Scarf.


----------



## tarrouz (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, I would like to have the pattern, I'm new at Knitting Paradise and don't know how I will get it. Thanks


----------



## tarrouz (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, I would like to have the pattern, I'm new at Knitting Paradise and don't know how I will get it. Thanks


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Tarrouz, go to page 2 and click to download the scarf pattern you want. nitehawk. :thumbup:


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have received your Criss Cross Scarf pattern. Thank you very much.


----------



## tarrouz (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Nighthawk for your fast reply. Being new at KP I'm still learning my way around.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Your welcome Tarrouz. I've only been on the site for a few months now & I am learning lots. :thumbup:


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

I would also love that pattern. Very unique design.


----------



## marge degenholtz (Feb 28, 2012)

would love that pattern, please...thank you in advance.


----------



## mjhalsey (Jan 29, 2013)

I would love to have this pattern. Thank you very much.

[email protected]


----------



## jmh (Nov 10, 2011)

I would like to have the pattern for this scarf. Please send to [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gwenjw said:


> I would also love that pattern. Very unique design.


Here is the link from page 2

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/12/1371072669769-criss_cross_scarf__pdf_file.pdf


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here. *We are very pleased that Saroj is going to teach a workshop on this beautiful scarf. it will be held on July 24th*. I hope you will all join us. Watch the daily digest (the Workshop section which will be telling you about the class, in the next couple of weeks for more information.


----------



## averal (Dec 6, 2011)

I would really appreciate instructions for your criss---cross scarf. My e-mail address is [email protected] Thanks in advance


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

averal said:


> I would really appreciate instructions for your criss---cross scarf. My e-mail address is [email protected] Thanks in advance


Here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187220-1.html


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

new to computers so hope pin me means write you I want the pattern lynn


----------



## Lynn K2 (Apr 20, 2013)

I want to go to mass. so bad hear it's beautiful in fall may take a road trip


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Lynn K2 said:


> new to computers so hope pin me means write you I want the pattern lynn


It is not pin me - the correct terminology is PM (personal message)

You can go on the left and click on the person you want to send message

Type in the message and it will be sent to the person privately


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Lynn K2 said:


> I want to go to mass. so bad hear it's beautiful in fall may take a road trip


The peak is sept end or 2 weeks in October. It is besutiful.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear Saroj, you red and whit striped criss cross woven scarf is ver very pretty, could we have this pattern please, thanks in advance Roshni


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

Saroj-please send your criss cross scarf pattern thank you very much-Peggy


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know what pm means but I would love the pattern. My e-mail address is [email protected] Thank you very much. Marie


----------



## queenknitwit (Mar 12, 2011)

please send instructions for criss cross scarf [email protected]


----------



## suzilang (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi, Love the look of the Criss Cross Scarf. Could I please have the pattern? Suzi


----------



## suzilang (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi, Love the look of the Criss Cross Scarf. Could I please have the pattern? Suzi
I have just received information on email etc .. but how do I locate the pattern?


----------

